# transducer in hull mount?



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone have pics of their transducer mount in there yak, i got a free Raytheon 365 display unit, and after some thread pulling got a power cable and in hull transducer for less than 30 bucks but dont no how im going to mount the transducer becauuse im pretty sure(please correct me if im wrong) epoxy wont stick to plastic, ive heard of someone using vasaline but cant find pics
any help would b much apprciated


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

I used a 1" thick slice of 3" PVC and stuck it to the hull using Marine Goop. After that set up, I filled the PVC ring with Goop (leave room for transducer), being careful not to get any bubbles in the stuff. Carefully press the transducer down into the Goop (I only have it a little over halfway covered), and use tape to hold it in place until it sets. Make certain the hull is level, as it takes a while for the stuff to set up, and will pool to the low side.

P.S. You may need to contour the bottom edge of the PVC ring to fit the hull.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Most methods (including the vaseline method) requires that the transducer stay mounted to the hull.

For the vaseline method, you need to get a foam block (preferably a closed cell type) and cut out a hole in the middle in the shape of the transducer.

Use a good bonding agent, such as Goop or Goop Marine, and generously coat the bottom of the foam block.

Attach the foam block to the spot you want the transducer to be and apply steady pressure until the glue sets. I used my 5lb battery for this. One thing to be careful is to not to smear the glue or allow it to ooze out too much into the transducer cavity you cut out in the foam. Any air bubble it creates may cause some issues with the readings later on.

Once you are ready to go out on the water, apply a generous coating of vaseline to the bottom of the transducer and insert into the cavity. You may also use a little bit of water instead.

Check Out This Article from KFS. They have pics of various installs.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Goop works well...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Goop. Just make sure there are *NO* bubbles in the glue when you press the transducer down.

I went with oki's cut out foam block and water route. Works well.  

I put too much Goop on my foam when I installed it and it ended up running into the transducer opening. Luckily it didn't form any bubbles and I just left it. Figured it would help the foam hold water for the transducer. 
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It sounds to me that there should be a better way of mounting a transducer to a yak. I am no expert in this arena but wouldn't it be possible to rig up two cleats on opposite sides of the yak, attach the transducer to something like a ratcheting tiedown, then tighten it down. Then when you come back you can remove it. This may be over simplified and I am sure I am way off base.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Some people just float it in the water by attaching it to a piece of foam.

Having it on the outside is just another thing to worry about IMO. If it's inside the hull, no worries about scratching it or losing it.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

okimavich said:


> Some people just float it in the water by attaching it to a piece of foam.
> 
> Having it on the outside is just another thing to worry about IMO. If it's inside the hull, no worries about scratching it or losing it.


...or it hanging up on weeds, fishing line, anchor line, etc. 

Inside is better IMHO.
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

See ... I had no clue you all were talking about an inside mount. Like bmcox asked ... does anyone have a pic of this setup? Sorry but I have never even seen a fishing yak decked out live and in person (no I don't get out much) so a pic would be most beneficial.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> See ... I had no clue you all were talking about an inside mount. Like bmcox asked ... does anyone have a pic of this setup? Sorry but I have never even seen a fishing yak decked out live and in person (no I don't get out much) so a pic would be most beneficial.



search out a web site for "kayak fishing stuff" and go to their do it youself section. Pictures of everthing you could ever want on a yak, & pretty good tutorials on how to do it.
ha ha, now you'll have another message board to follow........


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> See ... I had no clue you all were talking about an inside mount. Like bmcox asked ... does anyone have a pic of this setup? Sorry but I have never even seen a fishing yak decked out live and in person (no I don't get out much) so a pic would be most beneficial.





okimavich said:


> Check Out This Article from KFS. They have pics of various installs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


>


That is a very nice way of saying RTFM !!  

thanks

I'll go away now


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fellers, this ain't rocket science. Any transducer will "shoot thru" the hull of plastic or fiberglass. The key is a solid mount, with NO air bubbles.

Squirt a big glob of Goop!, keeping the tube opening against the floor for no air entry. Let it get tacky for a few minutes, then push your transducer down into it. Set something heavy on top of the transducer, and allow to dry for about 8 hours.

Here's the tranducer in my Revolution...










And the one in my Tarpon 160i...










This set-up is secure, solid, and has been tried and true for hundreds of hours of use. No mess, once it's done, it's done, and you can pull it off with a little effort if need be, and the goop will scrape right off, leaving no residue.

It really is that easy.

No need to make things harder than they are.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

They just asked and I just answered.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That is a very nice way of saying RTFM !!
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'll go away now



NEWB!!!!!  Just kiddin' D . . . it's all Greek till you take a drill and start punchin' holes all over your yak. That'll make you pay attention quick!!!!


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

For those who don't want to read the above article or RTFM. 
Here is a video on how to install a FF on a yak. Sit back and enjoyopcorn: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j7Z9amKeUH8


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That is a very nice way of saying RTFM !!
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'll go away now


I was just reiterating myself, is all.  I'll let you know when I get tired of it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

rr 
did u use marine goop or regular goop

and how does it feel after it dries?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> rr
> did u use marine goop or regular goop
> 
> and how does it feel after it dries?


I use regular Goop. And when dry, it is solid, but a little flexible.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where at you guys installing them? in the bow or stern? someone had mentioned that the bow is better /c there would be no air bubble from the mirage to affect it? this hold true?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I installed mine right in front of the sail mast tube in the front hatch. Easy access for it and the battery.

If you're going to glue it down and not go the foam/water route, along with making sure there are no bubbles under it, make sure it is level and not cocked to the side any while it's drying.

When you install it, plan on how you're going to get the wires to the FF.
.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

rr
is the regular goop called plumbing goop and if not do u think they are they same thing and what grit sandpaper should i use to get the area ready for the goop

o
this is the way im going to feed the transducer cable(but im using the single cup not the double wire cup in the pic)
http://www.boatersworld.com/product/319400016msk.htm

and this is how im wireing power
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...e&storeNum=null&subdeptNum=null&classNum=null


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sorry this is how im wireing power
wrong link before
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...e&storeNum=null&subdeptNum=null&classNum=null


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> rr
> is the regular goop called plumbing goop and if not do u think they are they same thing and what grit sandpaper should i use to get the area ready for the goop
> 
> o
> ...



No need to sandpaper ANYTHING. You're just asking for air bubbles. Goop holds just fine, right outta the tube, right onto the floor of the 'yak. Make sure it's mounted in a location that will always be below the waterline. Get your Goop from the auto section at Wally World.

Again, don't make this harder than it is.  Just squirt out a glob of Goop, let it get tacky for about five minutes, and push the transducer down into it. Set someting heavy on it, I use a brick, and let it set up for 8 hours....


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*fish finder installation video*

http://members.cox.net/wkfa.org/index_008.htm

I decided to put a fish finder on my kayak. Since John has done this to several kayaks I took my kayak to his house and we made a video. 
There are more do it yourself videos. Check them out some of them are helpful. 


Dan


----------

